# Prior service to 18X basic training clarification.



## CoalTrain (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Afternoon Gentleman,

   I am a prior service Marine currently enlisted in the Army under the 18X program. A little background, I EAS'd last summer from the Corps to join the Army under this program, it happened to be the same month the Army changed the tattoo policy. After about 8 months of patiently waiting the Army changed the policy again letting me enlist last month under this program. Im set to start the pipeline later this summer and came to this forum to see if anyone had any clarification on the pipeline. I've called recruiters (they were of no assistance), searched this forum over and also searched Professional Soldiers. The only thing I have seen is conflicting information on how the whole thing works for prior service. At MEPS I was told I would have to re attend basic training (i'm fine with that) but no one seems to have any clarification on how that will be handled being PS. I've read that I will be given a little more privileges that the Privates going through but i've also read that it's going to be the exact same basic experience all over again. The recruiter told me that I will be treated as a veteran and given time to train on my own and whatnot. Some PS guys with the contract got inserted into the latter weeks of OSUT. So as you can see it's all a little confusing. I'm not concerned with having to "re-do" basic training my only concern is if I will be afforded the opportunity to train on my own and keep my level of fitness high throughout the experience. Most of the information i've seen was dated so if any of your guys have any new and insightful clarification on this it would greatly appreciated. Also, i've searched the net but if this is a redundant question or I missed a previous forum on this subject forgive me and delete as needed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2015)

What was your MOS in the Marines?


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 7, 2015)

I was a 4612 Production Specialist, Combat Camera. When deployed I was a photographer/videographer.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2015)

You will have to go through a great deal of OSUT then.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2015)

You should have seperate living quarters though for the most per.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for your response TLDR20. I'm fully prepared to do whatever is needed to get to SFAS but this information definitely helps. No one really seemed to know anything other than "your just going to have to re-do basic". My concern was keeping my training volume high even when i'm at OSUT.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 7, 2015)

When I went through OSUT (this is 1998 so very dated) we had prior service Marines join us after week 3 (of 13 weeks, with a pass to the local area 'Columbus pass' after week 8 or 9).  They got to miss shark attack, total control, the naked lines in front of the latrines/smoke sessions, but were there for most/all of the real training.  I have no idea if it's changed substantially but it seemed to be a decent model.  The guy in our platoon was a prior Marine electrician E-5 (he had to come in the Army as an E-4).  The Drill Sergeants made him the platoon guide immediately and he did alright.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 7, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> When I went through OSUT (this is 1998 so very dated) we had prior service Marines join us after week 3 (of 13 weeks, with a pass to the local area 'Columbus pass' after week 8 or 9).  They got to miss shark attack, total control, the naked lines in front of the latrines/smoke sessions, but were there for most/all of the real training.  I have no idea if it's changed substantially but it seemed to be a decent model.  The guy in our platoon was a prior Marine electrician E-5 (he had to come in the Army as an E-4).  The Drill Sergeants made him the platoon guide immediately and he did alright.



Thank you for the reply and all the information. Sounds like a pretty good deal if they still run it that way. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 7, 2015)

Marine infantryman come straight in, no OSUT, everyone else unless you have been to Ranger School, would do OSUT.


----------



## tweeder (Jun 8, 2015)

You've received solid info thus far. I was considered prior service went to OSUT, because I had been to BCT on a 09S contract.  This is what will happen:

When you arrive at 30th AG they will immediately separate you from the rest of the privates and bring you over to the "prior service barracks". There will ve others like you. You'll process at a more relaxed pace than everyone else and SHOULD be afforded time to PT on your own at 30th.

From there, you will be placed in any class that has an opening... could be week 1, could be week 7. 11B or 11C, doesn't matter.  Depending on what unit you go to, you may bunk with the trainees or have your own quarters. Some units let their students jack steel or train on their own, some had to do PT with their company. Either way you should have time to do SOME things on your own in which you can get creative. 

Good luck,
Tweeder


----------



## tweeder (Jun 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Marine infantryman come straight in, no OSUT, everyone else unless you have been to Ranger School, would do OSUT.



Absolutely, as long as they are within 3 years. We had a guy go through OSUT with a Ranger Tab, CIB with 1/75 & EIB.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 8, 2015)

tweeder said:


> You've received solid info thus far. I was considered prior service went to OSUT, because I had been to BCT on a 09S contract.  This is what will happen:
> 
> When you arrive at 30th AG they will immediately separate you from the rest of the privates and bring you over to the "prior service barracks". There will ve others like you. You'll process at a more relaxed pace than everyone else and SHOULD be afforded time to PT on your own at 30th.
> 
> ...



This was EXACTLY the type of thing that I was trying to pry out of the recruiters but they didn't seem to have any of the answers. I really appreciate your response, it explained a lot of the things that I was in question of about this whole process. It also makes sense why some of the guys going to OSUT get inserted into different weeks at the very beginning. Im honestly looking forward to the whole process, learning the Army history and customs/courtesies. Sounds like ill be able to tailer my training accordingly and not lose too much work capacity and strength that close to SFAS. Thanks again to both of you gentleman for time and responses and hopefully anyone else in question of this can read this post and get the same out of it I got.


----------



## Kayem (Jun 9, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Marine infantryman come straight in, no OSUT, everyone else unless you have been to Ranger School, would do OSUT.



I'm also getting conflicting information:

I've read on PS.com that prior service infantry guys skip OSUT altogether and go straight to Airborne hold but when I went through MEPS as a prior service 11B (NG with conditional release) 3 months ago, the Army counselor told me I'd have to repeat some of the OSUT even though I was already 11B MOS'Q. I have no break in service and was processing NG to AD. 

Honestly, I want to go straight to Airborne to SOPC...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 9, 2015)

Honestly, what does it matter anyway if the end result is the same? It's time active duty where you're being paid, doing some (albeit lower level, obviously) training... and it contributes ultimately towards retirement either way in the "longest haul" look at things. If you've been out long enough to require going back through all the happy happy joy joy, it's probably in your best interests anyway since unless you've gone full retard with PT on the outside, the overall training environment will end up helping set you up for some level of success... much better than Airborne will, for sure.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

Kayem said:


> I'm also getting conflicting information:
> 
> I've read on PS.com that prior service infantry guys skip OSUT altogether and go straight to Airborne hold but when I went through MEPS as a prior service 11B (NG with conditional release) 3 months ago, the Army counselor told me I'd have to repeat some of the OSUT even though I was already 11B MOS'Q. I have no break in service and was processing NG to AD.
> 
> Honestly, I want to go straight to Airborne to SOPC...



When I was at MEPS they had a NG 11B doing the same thing, they told him regardless of MOS the 18X program requires it candidates to re-do some if not all of OSUT. It's all just a stepping stone in my eyes.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Honestly, what does it matter anyway if the end result is the same? It's time active duty where you're being paid, doing some (albeit lower level, obviously) training... and it contributes ultimately towards retirement either way in the "longest haul" look at things. If you've been out long enough to require going back through all the happy happy joy joy, it's probably in your best interests anyway since unless you've gone full retard with PT on the outside, the overall training environment will end up helping set you up for some level of success... much better than Airborne will, for sure.



Honestly it doesn't really matter because i'm going to do whatever is necessary to get to SFAS. The questions came from how it all works for prior service guys actually going back through. It seemed like experiences had varied. I've been out about 8 months and Kayem said he's got no break in service at all, the program requires you to pick up at OSUT no matter what. I'd have to agree, it is time toward retirement and the long haul and honestly my biggest question was if i'm going to be able to continue training in OSUT on my own and not spend 13 weeks getting slower and weaker. But your absolutely right, it's all just a stepping stone to get where you need to go.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 9, 2015)

All the prior service guys in my OSUT class quit before SFAS, just saying...


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> All the prior service guys in my OSUT class quit before SFAS, just saying...



Lol those guys must have just joined under 18x program to get into the big Army, not to actually go to SFAS. That's ridiculous.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 9, 2015)

CoalTrain said:


> Lol those guys must have just joined under 18x program to get into the big Army, not to actually go to SFAS. That's ridiculous.



You don't know how hard SOPC used to be, and they were not mentally prepared, as they shammed out of most of the training during OSUT. SOPC is a joke now.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> You don't know how hard SOPC used to be, and they were not mentally prepared, as they shammed out of most of the training during OSUT. SOPC is a joke now.



Roger, I wasnt aware you were talking about SOPC, I thought you meant they tapped out during OSUT. That's why I said that's ridicukous.   I've heard SOPC was a gut check.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

CoalTrain said:


> Honestly it doesn't really matter because i'm going to do whatever is necessary to get to SFAS. The questions came from how it all works for prior service guys actually going back through. It seemed like experiences had varied. I've been out about 8 months and Kayem said he's got no break in service at all, the program requires you to pick up at OSUT no matter what. I'd have to agree, it is time toward retirement and the long haul and honestly my biggest question was if i'm going to be able to continue training in OSUT on my own and not spend 13 weeks getting slower and weaker. But your absolutely right, it's all just a stepping stone to get where you need to go.



You know what?   It ain't nothing but a thing.  Why are you so worried about passes, getting out of training and actually learning the new culture (Army) in which you will be immersed?  Tell the friggin recruiter you want to go all the way through Basic and AIT, then do BAC and SOPC before SFAS. 

If you really want it, you will go for it no matter the cost.  If you really want to train while in Basic/AIT/BAC, use your personal time to do what you can to maintain... and be a sponge to the new ways of doing things. 

Mind over matter.  Graduate or Die.  Excel or Fail.

If you really want it, you really want it, all you need is a report date and a packing list for your first step, the rest is all on your performance and mental/emotional/intestinal fortitude.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You know what?   It ain't nothing but a thing.  Why are you so worried about passes, getting out of training and actually learning the new culture (Army) in which you will be immersed?  Tell the friggin recruiter you want to go all the way through Basic and AIT, then do BAC and SOPC before SFAS.
> 
> If you really want it, you will go for it no matter the cost.  If you really want to train while in Basic/AIT/BAC, use your personal time to do what you can to maintain... and be a sponge to the new ways of doing things.
> 
> ...



I'm not worried about passes or anything of that nature whatsoever. That was never the intent of this post. I was trying to clarify the actual processes that are going to take place because no one at MEPS, or anyone else for that matter, could tell me what was going on. I've been waiting 2 years for this contract and left the Corps for it, I'd go back in as a E-1 with no TIS for this. If I came off concerned about the "fluff stuff" that was not my intent. I should have been more specific in how I came across. Like I said before I'm very excited to learn the new customs and courtesies of the Army. I've been reading and studying up on the branch history and heritage. Thanks for the reply and for the motivation x SF med. I take it all to heart.


----------



## Mako (Apr 12, 2017)

This thread came closest to answering my question. I am a prior service guardsman (11B) E4, less than 3 years of separation. I recently signed an 18x contract and ship June 7th. My Career Adviser at MEPS couldn't provide sufficient clarity on my training pipeline as the system has seemed to change. I was advised that my SOPC course would be facilitated under the new mountain warfare school at Benning. It was to my understanding SOPC is at Bragg and acts as an administrative hold for SFAS. After SOPC I was told I would report to ABN. Once ABN is complete I would fall into an OSUT class to do an "11B refresher course". My training pipeline on my reservation sheet from MEPS looks like this:

PREREQ BENN 20170616 8WKS 0DAYS 
PREREQ BENN 20170811 3WKS 4DAYS 
OSUT. BENN 20170905 2WKS 3DAYS

My questions are, does this seem correct? Can someone define the "PREREQS"? Any clarity on what to expect upon reporting to Benning would be greatly appreciated Gents! I'm a new guy here and I am very thankful for the wealth of knowledge that is available on this forum. Thanks!

VR


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2017)

Mako said:


> This thread came closest to answering my question. I am a prior service guardsman (11B) E4, less than 3 years of separation. I recently signed an 18x contract and ship June 7th. My Career Adviser at MEPS couldn't provide sufficient clarity on my training pipeline as the system has seemed to change. I was advised that my SOPC course would be facilitated under the new mountain warfare school at Benning. It was to my understanding SOPC is at Bragg and acts as an administrative hold for SFAS. After SOPC I was told I would report to ABN. Once ABN is complete I would fall into an OSUT class to do an "11B refresher course". My training pipeline on my reservation sheet from MEPS looks like this:
> 
> PREREQ BENN 20170616 8WKS 0DAYS
> PREREQ BENN 20170811 3WKS 4DAYS
> ...



I deleted your thread. Good info and question, but we don't need two posts on the same subject.


----------



## Mako (Apr 14, 2017)

AWP said:


> I deleted your thread. Good info and question, but we don't need two posts on the same subject.



I appologize for that. I'm hoping to get an answer about this though, I may just call 30th AG at Benning.


----------

